# SATA Stromkalbe belegung ?



## Rudiratlos (20. August 2011)

ich habe mal ein Frage zur Strombelegung von SATA Kabeln?

ich habe einige Adapter um Strom an SATA geräte zu bekommen, die werden einfach an die alten 5,25 Stecker gemacht, und dann passen die auf SATA, aber nun habe ich ein NT, da sind 4 x SATA an einem Strang, und dort sind nicht nur gelb/schwarz/Rot/Schwarz wie an den Adaptern, es ist noch eine Orange leitung aussen drann, was macht die ?

wollte mir nämlich da das NT defekt war, diesen 4er Kabelbaum, mit einem Molex Adapter umbauen, aber was ist mit dem fünften Orangen Kabel?


----------



## Cuddleman (20. August 2011)

Meines Wissens nach, wird über die Orange-Leitung 3,3V Spannung zu verfügung gestellt.

Bei vielen Netzteilen ist die Anschlußbelegung des 20+4 Mainboardanschlußsteckers entsprechend der Anschlußbelegung genauer bezeichnet und kann mit den Kabelfarben verglichen werden.

Die andere Möglichkeit, findet man im Mainboard-Handbuch, da auch dort alle MB-Anschlüße genau bezeichnet sind und zum Teil auch mit Farbangabe in Bild/Skizzenform.

Siehe z.B. bei Enermax die Netzteilhandbücher


----------



## Cuddleman (20. August 2011)

Dein Nickname ist bei mir so manchesmal wortwörtlich, Programm, deshalb finde ich den einfach Super!

Hier noch ein Link zur Anschlußbelegung eines SATA-Daten/Stromkabel
http://www.enermax.de/fileadmin/enermax/content/produkte/netzteile/maxrevo/manual_maxrevo.pdf
Pinbelegung Sata Stromanschluß?

In meinem Bild zum SATA-Laufwerksanschluß, hab ich die Orange Anschlußfarbe, zur besseren Kenntlichmachung, mit Blau angegeben und in der Legende auch eindeutig mit der entsprechenden Spannungsangabe versehen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (20. August 2011)

ich lass mal Bilder sprechen!


----------



## der_knoben (20. August 2011)

Die Belegung mit Orange als 3,3V ist schon richtig. ABer hast du mal auf deine HDD geguckt, ob die überhaupt 3,3V Braucht. IN den meisten Fällen wird nur 5V und 12V benötigt.


----------



## Rudiratlos (20. August 2011)

da ich bisher mit Adaptern gearbeitet habe, und alle Platten laufen, wird bisher wohl die Orange garnicht gebraucht?


----------



## Rudiratlos (21. August 2011)

also wie baue ich das nun zusammen ?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. August 2011)

Wie ja schon gesagt wurde, die 3,3V Leitung ist für den betrieb von normalen HDDs nicht notwendig, kannst du also vergessen. Soweit ich weiß, wird die Leitung meist nur von kleineren 2,5" HDDs benutzt.


----------



## Cuddleman (21. August 2011)

Die Orange, sauber direkt am Anschluß abschneiden und die Schnittstelle versiegeln!

Alles andere mit den Kabeln der anderenKabel des NT's passend miteinander Verbinden und die Erweiterung um einen Anschluß ist fertig.

Verbindung mit Scotchlok, oder NT-Kabel an der passenden/gewünschten Stelle abisolieren und mit passenden Ende der Erweiterung zusammen löten. Vorher über das Erweiterungskabel einen Schrumpfschlauch ziehen. Nach dem Löten das NT-Kabel an der Lötstelle so zusammen biegen, das über allen 3 Kabelteilen der Schrumpfschlauch darüber geschoben werden kann. Deshalb, die Größe des Schrumpfschlauches, für 2 Kabelteile wählen!
Anschließend den Schrumpfschlauch mittels Erhitzen, zum Zusammenschrumpfen bringen (z.B. Feuerzeug). 

Fertig.


----------

